# Havanas



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

They're neat lookin' little buggers.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, really pretty!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh wow! Me want me want! I love them!!! ;D


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i thought havanas had red/ruby eyes?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Either way I think they look magical. XD


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

What color eyes do they have? They look mink to me?!? Havana rats should have ruby eyes. So basically a mink rat with the red gene. a/a m/m R/r


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Havanas are minks carrying RED.

These are a/a m/m R/r Hr/hr

Their extended family all have extremely dark ruby eyes. I think the lighting in the photo (aka no lighting, lol) makes them look more like black, since you can't see the flash in their eyes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

In Ontario we have both black eyed and ruby eyed minks here.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

How cute!_!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> In Ontario we have both black eyed and ruby eyed minks here.


You can get them, its just considered a color 'fault' for showing or to the standards. <--- I only found that out a few weeks ago lol. 

Now I look more at their coat color, it does look like a diluted mink... so they very well could be Havana. They are beautiful  So their eyes are dark ruby?


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

There eyes are -extremely- dark ruby. 
Their siblings have a hugely wide range of eye colors ranging from black, to this extreme dark ruby, to light ruby, to pink! 

I just had them out to play, and honestly the photos make them look a touch dark. They weren't very well planned out photos at all! :


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Are these the babies from the picture we said in a previous thread looked beige? 

Do you find in any of the really dark ruby eyed babies that in good lighting they look to have a blue ring on their iris?


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, these are the same ones.

I'll have to check on the blue-ish ring. What would that mean if they had it?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow their coats have changed so much, how beautiful!! 

The blue ring doesn't mean anything I don't think, I just noticed it on all of my really dark ruby eyed rats. I think its only noticeable in strong light... like outdoors.


----------

